# What's the day in the life as an 11X Ranger?



## That_Good_Life (Oct 28, 2019)

After completing my EMS clinical hours class last spring, I came to the conclusion that I will no longer be pursuing a medical career. Spending time at the gun range, helped me realize what I love to do, and it's not studying the medications and dosages needed to stop septic shock. I have always had a deep desire to fight in combat, and I'm glad that I discovered that a medical career isn't right for me before signing a contract. Which leads me to the following question; What is the day in the life like as an 11b or 11c Ranger. Any knowledge shared about the day in the life as an E3 cherry private Ranger will be greatly appreciated! 

P.S. I passed MEPS with zero complications. I have a 120 GT score and an 85 ASVAB. I am currently working on improving my APFT, 5 mile run, and ruck marches to surpass the ranger minimum requirements. And I will be signing an 11x option 40 the moment it is available on my recruiters computer.


----------



## Centermass (Oct 28, 2019)




----------



## Ooh-Rah (Oct 28, 2019)

Centermass said:


>


Wow!  The production quality of that video is really impressive.


----------



## GOTWA (Oct 28, 2019)

I wonder what a Counterintelligence recruitment video would look like...


----------



## policemedic (Oct 28, 2019)

That’s easy.


----------



## That_Good_Life (Oct 31, 2019)

Centermass said:


>



Thank you CenterMass for the informative video! Based off of what I watched in the video, would I be correct in assuming that when not on deployment Rangers wake up early, workout, attend field training events, then call it a day? I'm just trying to get an idea for what my life will be like after RASP 1.


----------



## policemedic (Oct 31, 2019)

You know, it seems you’re focusing on the wrong things. You haven’t sworn in yet. You should be asking, “What’s a day in the life of an 11X OSUT trainee  like?”


----------



## That_Good_Life (Oct 31, 2019)

policemedic said:


> You know, it seems you’re focusing on the wrong things. You haven’t sworn in yet. You should be asking, “What’s a day in the life of an 11X OSUT trainee  like?”



I told my recruiter I refuse to sign any contract without an option 40. I recently heard 150 option 40 contracts will be available November 1st. So if everything goes according to plan, I will be swearing my oath within the next week. I mean no disrespect, but OSUT is only 22 weeks of my life which is a drop in the bucket compared to the 6 years I'll have in regiment.


----------



## DasBoot (Oct 31, 2019)

That_Good_Life said:


> I told my recruiter I refuse to sign any contract without an option 40. I recently heard 150 option 40 contracts will be available November 1st. So if everything goes according to plan, I will be swearing my oath within the next week. I mean no disrespect, but OSUT is only 22 weeks of my life which is a drop in the bucket compared to the 6 years I'll have in regiment.


6 years? What kinda contract did you sign? That’s an awful big commitment to being in 3rd ID... just being honest, you have about a 35% chance of making it past day one of RASP... also those 22 weeks of your life can be make or break. You may get hurt or sick or get caught doing something dumb and boom back to Fort Couch... I would just chill out, get ready to do whatever you need to do over the next year to get your beret and jump wings, and then get to Batt and get ready to hop on the train... look at all the cool videos and use that as motivation to workout and keep your nose clean. Don’t worry about day to day until you’re here- right now, take refuge in knowing you will be getting water boarded with a fire house when you show up and that it is all worth it when you get down range and in target. Sound good?


----------



## policemedic (Oct 31, 2019)

Son, you don’t know what you don’t know.  I usually like to encourage young people joining the military, but you haven’t even earned the right to wear the blue disks and cord of my beloved Infantry and you see yourself as a Ranger. 

You’ve been all over the board with different aspirations—CMFs 11/18/35/68–and you’re ignoring the 5 and 25 meter targets you must hit before Regiment gives you the time of day. 

Good luck. 



That_Good_Life said:


> I'm a 19-year-old male who's attending college.
> 
> I first looked at AF Pararescue and USMC Recon, then I realized that I sink like a rock, can't swim more than a couple laps, and am probably negative buoyant. So that's not a good choice for me.
> 
> ...





That_Good_Life said:


> *Background:*
> By the end of this semester, I will have my EMT-B license, as I am currently taking EMS and biology classes at my community college. I'll also be trying out for ski-patrol next month.
> 
> My goal is to enlist with an option 40 and tryout for the elite Ranger regiment.
> ...





That_Good_Life said:


> What is the day in the life like as an 11b or 11c Ranger. Any knowledge shared about the day in the life as an E3 cherry private Ranger will be greatly appreciated!
> 
> P.S. I passed MEPS with zero complications. I have a 120 GT score and an 85 ASVAB. I am currently working on improving my APFT, 5 mile run, and ruck marches to surpass the ranger minimum requirements. And I will be signing an 11x option 40 the moment it is available on my recruiters computer.


----------



## That_Good_Life (Oct 31, 2019)

DasBoot said:


> 6 years? What kinda contract did you sign? That’s an awful big commitment to being in 3rd ID... just being honest, you have about a 35% chance of making it past day one of RASP... also those 22 weeks of your life can be make or break. You may get hurt or sick or get caught doing something dumb and boom back to Fort Couch... I would just chill out, get ready to do whatever you need to do over the next year to get your beret and jump wings, and then get to Batt and get ready to hop on the train... look at all the cool videos and use that as motivation to workout and keep your nose clean. Don’t worry about day to day until you’re here- right now, take refuge in knowing you will be getting water boarded with a fire house when you show up and that it is all worth it when you get down range and in target. Sound good?



Sounds good to me. I'm sorry if I asked too many questions. I never meant to insult or offend anyone.  I'm confident in my ability to do well physically. My biggest concern is letting down the people around me. I don't drink alcohol, smoke, or party. All I want to do is serve my country to the best of my ability, which I wholeheartedly believe is becoming a Ranger. 

I have not signed anything yet, but I will be very soon. A 4 year contract would be preferable over a 6 year. But if 6 years is my only option, then I'm not sure what other choice is have.


----------



## DasBoot (Oct 31, 2019)

That_Good_Life said:


> Sounds good to me. I'm sorry if I asked too many questions. I never meant to insult or offend anyone.  I'm confident in my ability to do well physically. My biggest concern is letting down the people around me. I don't drink alcohol, smoke, or party. All I want to do is serve my country to the best of my ability, which I wholeheartedly believe is becoming a Ranger.
> 
> I have not signed anything yet, but I will be very soon. A 4 year contract would be preferable over a 6 year. But if 6 years is my only option, then I'm not sure what other choice is have.


I’m not doubting that by your post. And if you’re in good shape, awesome. Keep that up. But “center your chi” and focus on what is going to get you through this next chapter and enjoy the things you will do without over the next year. I’d say keep reading and ask good questions- this wasn’t a bad one, there are no bad first time questions. But if you’re told “don’t worry about it” or “hey I know you’re knew so no harm no foul— but that was dumb” refocus your line of questioning (what I just told you is something I wish I knew as a new guy- that’s the sort of shit you need to figure out via this site more than PT plans or day to day life at Batt).
Also they shouldn’t offer a 6 year for an 11X. It’ll be just over 4 with an Opt 40. Go shorter man.


----------



## Bypass (Nov 1, 2019)

That_Good_Life said:


> Spending time at the gun range, helped me realize what I love to do,



And what is that?


----------

